# Do I need a TV licence to watch a webcast?



## Brouhahaha (19 Jul 2006)

Hi,

I wonder do I technically need a TV licence to watch any of RTE's webcasts?

I don't have a TV so don't have a licence. I think the BBC requires a TV licence to view their live webcasts but  only mentions television signals. A webcast is not a signal.


----------



## purplealien (19 Jul 2006)

I wouldnt think so.It's a tv licence  - not a pc licence.


----------



## grizzcol (19 Jul 2006)

i would disagree and say yes... previously before if you had a tv card in your pc and were watching tv on the pc you required a licence so I would say the same is true if you're watching a webcast because you're monitor is now no longer just a monitor


----------



## z107 (19 Jul 2006)

I would say no.
Does a TV card use an aerial to receive the signals?

(However, by the fact that humans have iron in our blood, we are all aerials, and need to licence ourselves)


----------



## Squonk (19 Jul 2006)

From  "Every household, business or institution in Ireland with a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal (i.e., an aerial, satellite dish, etc.,) must have a television licence"....I guess a PC is "equipment capable of receiving a television signal". A signal can be a bitstream as in a webcast, not just an electromagnetic wave.


----------



## Brouhahaha (19 Jul 2006)

Personally I think it would depend on the technicality of whether a webcast is a signal or not. A TV card picks up a broadcasted TV signal which would mean you definetly need a licence. I doubt legislation has caught up with this area as the legislation says if you have a TV or any equipment _capable _of picking up a TV signal you need a licence whether it's ever used or not (or indeed even in working order). If that was to be extended to PCs for webcasts that would mean an internet capable PC would become liable for a licence whether it's used to view the webcasts or not.


----------



## Leo (19 Jul 2006)

The law, as explained by Oasis, states that you need a license if you have "a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal." Webcasts do not fall into this classification. A PC would require a tuner card to warrant the purchase of a license.


----------



## Brouhahaha (19 Jul 2006)

Leo said:
			
		

> The law, as explained by Oasis, states that you need a license if you have "a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal." Webcasts do not fall into this classification. A PC would require a tuner card to warrant the purchase of a license.



Happy days I can watch the GAA again. But I can see this happening:

*Knock on door*
"Hello sir our records show you've no TV licence"
"But I've no TV"
*Sound of Michael Lester clearly audible*
"Do you take me for a fool sir?"


----------



## z107 (19 Jul 2006)

The whole TV licencing laws need a bit of an overhaul.

- People should be allowed to watch DVDs on detuned TVs (I use a video projector which doesn't need a licence, but a TV would)

- As mentioned earlier, *"Every household, business or institution in Ireland with a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal (i.e., an aerial, satellite dish, etc.,) must have a television licence"* is just too broad. Anything with iron in it will be able to pick up radio waves, including us!

I watched the world cup on my PC via wireless broadband. Will they tax broadband I wonder? - another nail in the Irish telecoms coffin if they do.


----------



## jhegarty (19 Jul 2006)

webcast you don't 

tv card you do


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 Jul 2006)

i have a tv so need a licence.

BUT my plasma has no tuner and if i had no sky and just watched dvds ( which i did for my first 5 months )that would be an interesting point if the inspector came a knockin !!!!!

BUT 2, my dvd has a built in tuner as there is a HD in it, so would they say i could have had a signal as the dvd player can pick one up  

BUT 3, i have a screen in my car with a dvd connected, do i pay a licence on that ( i'd like to see they send it to a valid address  )


----------



## polaris (20 Jul 2006)

Or instead abolish the current TV licence system and save the money that is being spent to enforce payment of the licence fee. If "quality" programming needs to be supported for the common good then it should be funded from the Exchequer.


----------



## Beans (7 Sep 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> The whole TV licencing laws need a bit of an overhaul.
> 
> - People should be allowed to watch DVDs on detuned TVs (I use a video projector which doesn't need a licence, but a TV would).


 
I think this just answered my question, but I need to double confirm it. Am I in breach of the law if I am in possession of an unlicensed T.V. which is sitting dormant in a room - not connected to cable, aerial or any other kind of receiver? 

Thanks,
Beans


----------



## jhegarty (7 Sep 2009)

Beans said:


> I think this just answered my question, but I need to double confirm it. Am I in breach of the law if I am in possession of an unlicensed T.V. which is sitting dormant in a room - not connected to cable, aerial or any other kind of receiver?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beans



Yes, the license is for the TV , not using it.

It could be encased in concrete , in a lead box, and it would still need a license.


----------



## Beans (7 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the super swift response, jhegarty!


----------



## schmile (10 Sep 2009)

It depends. If you are planning on watching stuff on laptop I would said no. If however you are planning on watching stuff on the tv from the internet yes. 
We recently required and were told that even though we would not be receiving channels through the tv and only using it for dvds/ internet download we would still need a license. Its for the tv not for the use


----------



## Kine (10 Sep 2009)

What about watching stuff on your mobile phones!?


----------



## oopsbuddy (11 Sep 2009)

polaris said:


> Or instead abolish the current TV licence system and save the money that is being spent to enforce payment of the licence fee. If "quality" programming needs to be supported for the common good then it should be funded from the Exchequer.



And I wonder how much is being spent on advertising the need for TV licences; the ads are relentless! It can't be cheap!


----------



## MANTO (11 Sep 2009)

Sure what can they do - go to your ISP and ask them to trace what websites you have been viewing?


----------



## SparkRite (11 Sep 2009)

What about this.........??

Does a DVD/Video recorder need a licence............NO.
Does a monitor need a licence............................NO.

Connected together,do you need a licence..................YES.

Once a "tuner" capable of receiving TV signals is connected to any sort of visual display then a licence is required.


----------

